# Ivana Lang unkown female composer?



## tqa (Aug 29, 2011)

Ivana Lang the biggest unkown female composer in Europe? 
I found some intresting works, one of them






what do you think?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I hadn't come across her before, so many thanks for introducing me to this interesting composer. I have to say that the pieces I have been able to find remind me quite a lot of Prokofiev (not necessarily a bad thing). I shall be exploring further


----------

